# Heads, headers and cam



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

So I think I have narrowed down the heads I want to use to work 241 or 243 heads from AI along with a matching cam. 

My question is should I wait and have my heads, cam and headers installed all at the same time? Would have save money or just hit me for a huge install bill all at one time?

'Moe


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You will definitely save money doing the installs all at the same time. All the same things will have to be torn apart twice if you do them separately, and you will have to tune afterwards anyway, why tune twice?


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

Install wise I am hoping I can save a bit because the heads, headers have to come off to put in the cam so in my mind there is some saving there because they will only be pulling the stuff off once and replacing it with upraged parts rather than stock parts.

I figure the cost of the cam, heads and shorty headers to be installed would be about $1,200 +/-. 

'Moe


----------

